# how to get sanitizing bleach into fresh water tank



## andercloyd (Aug 8, 2007)

I could use some advice on this procedure. How do you effectively get the bleach into the system? The place where we hook up to city water is inside a bay, up near the top by the bay door. I can't seem to get a funnel in position there. The last time I tried to do this procedure, I resorted to pouring the undiluted bleach into the white fresh water hose, lifting it to get as much into the system as I could, then hooking it up to city water to fill the tank. Optimally I would like a way to dilute the bleach first, but I had an awful mess trying to use a funnel at the end of the hose and pouring it it, with it filling up and spilling back out at me.
I have a Georgie Boy Cruisemaster, and if the tank (which is under the bed) has another fill hole, I haven't discovered it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## mike9121 (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: how to get sanitizing bleach into fresh water tank

Cut the bottom out of a bleach (or other plastic jug) Cut about a foot or 2 from and old garden host leaving the male fitting on one end. Tape the cut end of the hose to the neck of the plastic jug with a good water tight electrical tape.  Connect the male end to the fitting on your RV and now you should have a leak proof funnel you can use to pour your solution in.


----------



## PoppaDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: how to get sanitizing bleach into fresh water tank

Can you find any info in regard to your problem in your owner's manual?


----------



## Kirk (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: how to get sanitizing bleach into fresh water tank

There are several ways to do this, but keep in mind that you only need to get 1/4 cup of chlorine bleach for each 15 gallons of water into the tank. That means that two cups of bleach are plenty for up to 120 gallons of fresh water tank. I need to put in 1 1/2 cups and I just drain the white fresh water hose at the hydrant end, into a bucket to get out a gallon or so, then put in the bleach. That also flushes the hose in the process. I then open the hydrant and the tank fill valve and fill the water tank. Works just fine and is not at all difficult to do.


----------

